# Need advice with barbecue for large group



## Jarradt (Oct 24, 2011)

New to this forum.  I have ended up responsible for providing meat for about 110 people.  My question is concerning the fact I want to finish barbecuing about 2 hours before mealtime.  My thought was to undercook the tri-tips and place them all in a cooler lined with tin foil.
Is this feasible?  If so, what temperature would i cook the meat to with the idea it would continue cooking in cooler for another two hours...or part of that time anyway.  I typically cook tri-tip to an internal temp of 135-140°.  

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 24, 2011)

Guessing how much the rest in the hot box will effect the terminal temps is a real imprecise science. Whole bunch of variables at work..ambient temps..how often you peek..what kinda cooler you got and whether there is additional insulation packed around the product..amount of meat etc. I have learned the hard way if you depend on the process to cook the food..it will bite a person in the butt. If you want to stick two fully cooked brisket in there for a few hours under the right format it will bring the perceived doneness level up 7 degrees. If you stick a mushy one in there it will come out mushier. If you stick a partially cooked model in there it will still be chewy. Hope this helps. What is a tri trip? Thanks.


----------



## Jarradt (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice bigwheel.  Guess I just need to bite the bullet and do what I think I should be doing iin the first place...grill them right before eating...just not convienent in this situation.  I have cooked chicken and beef ahead of time before and let it sit in a cooler...but only for 1/2-3/4 hour.  Maybe two hours is wishful thinking.  Anyway, I appreciate your input.

A tri tip is an awesome cut of meat from the bottom sirloin primal cut.  Very popular in Central California(valley and coast).  I understand it first became popular in Oakland California.  Anyrate, it is one of the most flavorful roasts I have ever tasted.  Has quite a bit of marbling and is usually cut into steaks...if I understand correctly.  Most of my family lives in Colorado/South Dakota/Oklahoma, and they have never heard of it.  But once they try it, there is no living without it! ha ha.  I usually wipe mine down with a little olive oil and then put a generous portion of 'Pappy's Seasoning' on it.  Oil just to help seasoning stick as there is quite a bit of marbling in meat already.  Sear one side over high heat and then let it cook indirect for about 15 minutes. Turn over once and cook another 15-20 minutes to an internal temp of about 140.  Great piece of meat.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't under cook a steak and then put it in a hot box. Just sayin'. Bring a grill with you.
I don't believe that fine cut of meat would survive such an intrusion .


----------



## Don Cash (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup, bite the bullet and grill them right before eating. If it was a cut that is cooked to tenderness, like pork shoulders or brisket, I'd say coolering it would be a great plan. Cuts cooked to temp, like tris or sirloin Roasts, probably wouldn't turn out as desired. You could always cook until it's at the desired temp beforehand then refrigerate until the event and WARM at a low temp (@ around the 140* you usually pull them so as to not cook them further) before serving but that's more trouble than just cooking them right before serving.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 24, 2011)

Puff hit it on the head! Bite the bullet and cook it to order!


----------



## Jarradt (Oct 24, 2011)

Advice taken...will grill to order at event.  Appreciate everyones advice.  The tri tips are usually 3-5 lbs.  Will be grilling around 12 of them.  Will have to fire up all three of my Weber Kettles, my Weber gas grill and a large Kenmore i inherited.  Should be fun!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you got fixed up with some good advice on that deal. Thanks for the info on what is a tri trip. I actually sorta knew what it was..they just illegal in Texas I think


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 25, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Glad you got fixed up with some good advice on that deal. Thanks for the info on what is a tri trip. I actually sorta knew what it was..*they just illegal in Texas I think*


Based on how hard it is to find Tri Tips around here, I think theys illegal in Florida, too.  I have heard that they are excellent.

BOB


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 25, 2011)

All this tri tip talk... I'm going to cook one tonight.


----------



## Justaguy (Oct 27, 2011)

I see some really sad looking tri-tips around here every once in a while, still looking for a good one to pop my tri tip cherry.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 28, 2011)

Well the nice Tom Thumb butcher tried to show me a partial Tri Trip on a big sirloin roast one time..but he didnt have any handy. Costco supposed to have a reliable source of the critters. Mgr tole me they order stuff as folks in South Sunny CA like to eat. Just like the Super Target guy say they are attuned to what folks eat in Salt Lake City. Course everybody knows they live on Kraft Mac n Cheese..Green Jello and Pepsi. Now I heard another rumor they sold out Pepsico so maybe they prefer some other kinda belly wash nowadays. Sometimes these things move so fast a person cant keep track. I know it hard to find brisket and Pinto Beans in there..Target that is. Never bothered to try to find any at the other place. Cept for once..and they was fresh out.


----------

